# Varget



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I love it so much I sprinkle it on my ice cream.

Thoughts on lot to lot variations. Has anyone noticed inconsistencies? I've noticed the newer lots are a bit hotter.

My stick gets a steady diet of it.........

(reason for edit: kan't spel)


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have experienced inconsistent measurements with all powders. It seems like they settle during shipment. What I started doing is very slowly is end over end the container then after a few times of that I will slowly rotate the container a few times. I will repeat these steps for about one minute. 
The reason for this is when using a powder thrower one throw would be right on then the next was 2 tenths over the next one would be 1 tenth under. After doing the rotation stuff everything seems to be much more consistant.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

WTF?

I was talking about the powder itself. I've noticed some of the newer lots to be a bit hotter. I've not had any problems with inconsistent measurements. I don't throw powder, I have a Lyman DPS III.

It's to the point now that I do R&D for every 8lb keg and I refuse to buy it in 1 lbs anymore. It will vary as much as a grain. Usually -1 grain on the newer stuff. Just wondering if anybody here has noticed the same. I know its not uncommon.

BTW does anybody have any 8 lb kegs around or very close to lot 4494 and batch 8050907 they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

yup I read that way too fast. You are right Varget does vary between lots. It is usually not too much between lots that you have to start load development over just shoot a few shots then adjust from there.

I thought you were talking about throwing your powder and it not being any where the same.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have used almost 5lbs of Varget(in 1lb jugs) since I started reloading in November. I don't think any of them were the same lot. I have not noticed any difference in shooting, but I haven't chronyed very many loads. I have been shooting a lot of 36gr Varmint Grenades with 39gr Varget out of my 22-250, and have been getting pretty nice groups will all the different jugs. Then again, I don't shoot that much or that well that I could really tell with out the chrony info.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Varget =

Partly crappy with a chance of leaving you scratching your head....

Norm

I sprinkle it on anthills it even kills the queen.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Norm, you sound like a weather man. They are wrong about 75% of the time.

My rifles say differently. 25-06, 22-250, and .204 all shoot it quite well. I guess I must just be lucky!


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> Varget =
> 
> Partly crappy with a chance of leaving you scratching your head....
> 
> ...


You must have weak ants up in your neck of the woods. (laughen)

It just flat out works in my rifle. I can't deny the holes in the paper.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with smk and laite319. It has worked excellent IMO in the rifles I have tried it in.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got back from the range shooting Varget behind the 36gr Varmint Grenade again out of my 22-250. I shot 39.5 gr instead of 39 and it tightened up the group some more. 4 shot group at .462 inch at 100. For me that is a pretty tight group. I haven't tried any other powders with this bullet, but I am not sure if I really need to.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i just know i hate the way it meters, and that a max load in a 223 overflows in some cases. it doesnt really do anything for me, and it really didnt impress me in my 243 either. oh well, alot of other folks eat it up.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

neb_bo, I agree, I hated the way it metered too. I bought the Lyman 1200 DPS III and have not used my powder thrower since. When I am using BLC-2 or H380 or similar I think I will use the regular thrower again, but this electric scale/thrower is the way to go.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

laite319 said:


> Norm, you sound like a weather man. They are wrong about 75% of the time.
> 
> My rifles say differently. 25-06, 22-250, and .204 all shoot it quite well. I guess I must just be lucky!


You ARE WRONG !

I'm incorrect 100% of the time in your eyes..........

I hope that continues, Oh yah SMK, KMA, figure that one out....

Norm


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> You ARE WRONG !
> 
> I'm incorrect 100% of the time in your eyes..........


What exactly am I wrong about? You sounding like a weather man or that weather men are wrong about 75% of the time?

I don't think you are incorrect 100% of the time, only when you say things I don't agree with  
(the true test of a man's intelligence is how much he agrees with you)

I am 100% sure you have 99.9% more experience with shooting and reloading than I do, so you have got to be right about a lot of things.

I hope your post was in jest, otherwise people might start to think you have some sort of complex. :fiddle:

As far as telling some one to kiss your a$$, that is hardly cordial. :wink:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I use varget quite a bit for 22-250, 6MM and 243 win loads. I do it the slow way for loads that I am going to shoot out to 200+. I put every charge on the scale and do them one at a time it is tedious but what the heck I enjoy doing it and the accuracy is consistent punching paper or critters. I have checked many different powders for consistency mid run on my progressive, not many are dead on from start to finish, 760 and H1000 were the best, I use a Hornady Lock N Load AP

Guess I have learned over the years that reloads are only as good as the person reloading them.

Bob


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow,

I hope that KMA remark is just the Alaska version of "Hes a good ol' boy....thats just how me and my buddies talk to each other and we are all cool with it and I am really just kidding".

Otherwise, some might think its the most rude thing they've ever seen posted here.

Sometimes things that are meant in jest dont translate over the internet too well and it ruffles feathers that were never intended to be ruffled.

Just my .02

Jaybic


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bob, I guess my way must be the slow way too. I got a bit gun shy from the first Lyman DPS III I had. It wouldn't throw the same charge twice in 20 attempts. I got a new one and it is right at .1gr each time, but I weigh each load on my hornady balance scale then trickle if needed in hopes that the loads with be closer to .01. I doubt this is necessary, but as you stated I don't want my loading to be the cause of my inaccuracy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Varget works in some of my rifles with some loads and not in others. In my 223's it doesn't come close to H335, and with the 168 gr SMK in my Remington 700P it can't touch Ramshot TAC. It does shoot the 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars real good, but I haven't tried the Ramshot TAC with those yet. 
Both of my 22-250 likes W760, my 270 Win likes H4831, my 300 mag likes R22, and same for the 300 WSM. I haven't found Varget to be the top performer in anything yet. I am going to try use up the 8 lb that I have in my 45/70. It's open sights and I can't see good enough to know the difference anyway.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Varget works in some of my rifles with some loads and not in others. In my 223's it doesn't come close to H335, and with the 168 gr SMK in my Remington 700P it can't touch Ramshot TAC. It does shoot the 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars real good, but I haven't tried the Ramshot TAC with those yet.
> Both of my 22-250 likes W760, my 270 Win likes H4831, my 300 mag likes R22, and same for the 300 WSM. I haven't found Varget to be the top performer in anything yet. I am going to try use up the 8 lb that I have in my 45/70. It's open sights and I can't see good enough to know the difference anyway.


This is a target I shot at 50 yards with my 45/70 using Varget. 3 bullets in the same hole. The 2nd picture is at 100 yards with my 22-250. It not that other powders won't do well, but I'll stay with the Varget for now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope my Browning 1885 likes Varget as much as your rifle does.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I hope my Browning 1885 likes Varget as much as your rifle does.


Please let me know. I'd love to hear how it goes for you.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> I hope that continues, Oh yah SMK, KMA, figure that one out....
> 
> Norm


I'm going to take my Varget and go home now!

Tyrant knows I'm not thin skinned.......

Even though he's an a$$hole Alaskan.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> I have experienced inconsistent measurements with all powders. It seems like they settle during shipment. What I started doing is very slowly is end over end the container then after a few times of that I will slowly rotate the container a few times. I will repeat these steps for about one minute.
> The reason for this is when using a powder thrower one throw would be right on then the next was 2 tenths over the next one would be 1 tenth under. After doing the rotation stuff everything seems to be much more consistant.


I just checked my ammo closet, and I have about six pounds of Varget. I threw three charges from four different one pound containers, and they all weighed different. I'm glad I went back in this thread and read your comments. I am dumping all six pounds into a clean container and tumbling it around for ten minutes then refill each pound container. At least I will have consistency that way.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am glad that helps you out. It was driving me crazy it was not even close.


----------

